# intake



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

:newbie: i'm new here, just registered today. i'm a proud owner of a 1993 nissan sentra 1.6L. ok, my question is DOES ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN PURCHASE AN INTAKE SYSTEM? been looking evrywhere and the only ones i find are for the SR20 engines, i need one for the GA16, HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

Did you forget to check eBay?


----------



## swigger (Jun 16, 2006)

i've been looking for one too for my nx1600 , no luck on ebay. I think it would probally just be as easy to modify one for a sr20det engine than to find one for a GA16DE


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BOMZ...tegoryZ38634QQihZ003QQitemZ130000409910QQrdZ1


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

swigger said:


> i've been looking for one too for my nx1600 , no luck on ebay. I think it would probally just be as easy to modify one for a sr20det engine than to find one for a GA16DE


a DET intake is a FAR cry from a GA16 intake. the DET would go from the battery area to the exhaust manifold


----------



## swigger (Jun 16, 2006)

i was just using that as an example ... about modifying one to work. I've yet to find one for my nx 1600 , but wouldn't one from like a sentra or pulsar with a GA16DE work as well ?


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

i don't really trust ebay, but thanx.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

whats wrong with the hotshot intake?


----------



## JohnnyWash1 (Jul 27, 2005)

erod380182 said:


> i don't really trust ebay, but thanx.



Your loss. I've ordered all of my intakes from eBay.


----------



## thejaredhuang (Aug 10, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Plac...ItemQQcategoryZ38634QQihZ019QQitemZ8050930791

I've seen more too.


----------



## swigger (Jun 16, 2006)

would these sentra ones with the 1.6l also work for a nx 1600 ? same engine ... im a noob so help me please because it's near impossible to find and intake for a nx 1600. Thanks


----------



## erod380182 (Jun 27, 2006)

RBI*04 said:


> whats wrong with the hotshot intake?


nothing's wrong with the hotshot intake, that was the one i wanted, it seems that hotshot performance is no longer making intakes for the sentra., so now i've lost the only shop that sold it. so now i have find someother spot.


----------



## Rolling_over12 (Jun 29, 2006)

erod380182 said:


> nothing's wrong with the hotshot intake, that was the one i wanted, it seems that hotshot performance is no longer making intakes for the sentra., so now i've lost the only shop that sold it. so now i have find someother spot.


I got a Ebay Air Intake It pulls good fit well also : )


----------



## blackstripes (Jul 8, 2005)

im planning on buying one off ebay... is there something i shuold look for specifically when purchasing an intake? like, does it have to be very specific?


----------



## lee42088 (Jun 20, 2009)

*homemade wai*

i made my own wai i completly removed to bottom piece of the stock air box then took the top off of the maf and installed it back upside down and just stuck the filter on with a little tape just to make sure it doesnt fly off at high speed i think it works better than a cone filter and i raised the hood a bit to let some hot air out wai = $0


----------



## mrmoose (Apr 2, 2009)

1-3" diameter 45 degree bend aluminum pipe=free from local shop.
2-2" to 3" diameter reducers from Schuck's=$20
1-MAF adapter from Shuck's-9.95
1-3" cone filter, (your choice), 19.95
Awesome noise when wide open=PRICELESS!!!


----------



## mgreene2103 (Aug 16, 2009)

ok i have a cai on the 92 sentra. it was originally a ram air intake off ebay got it for like 22 bucks shiped and all! that intake allowed for the by pass flow tubes to be ran... i then connected the maf and after that i hit up auto zone for the correct pieces to run it down through where the little black pipe connected to the box at the bottom. just use a dremel to bore out the hole and then i conected my filter to that... keep straight lines as much as possible curves and bends mess with the way the air flows. and keep your filter out of direct and indirect water absorbtion.. water lock is key unless u wish to replace your engine due to failure.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

ebay intakes


----------



## Steelheart (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm another who's looking at intakes right now. Although I'm not looking for a performance upgrade (my Sentra's my work car) but I'm tired of replacing my air filter every 3,000 miles, I start loosing mileage around then.

Evil-Bay isn't that bad but one should be careful and buy from an established store that has a good rating.

I still need to do a little research on these water washable filters. Dealt a little with K&N stuff a few years back. Might still have a cone style around that'll work too. The water washing sounds like a bit of a pain based on one I glanced at locally.

Steelheart


----------



## Steelheart (Sep 7, 2005)

Found my old K&N from my TJ. It could be made to work but I don't think it's worth the effort for me as it's a 4".

I'll probably just get a simple kit like this one off Evil-Bay.
91-93 94 95 Sentra 200SX SE Air Intake Filter Adapter:eBay Motors (item 290338597029 end time Aug-19-09 21:27:17 PDT)

Steelheart


----------

